

Ask HN: Will this hold me back when looking for investors? - askhnthrow

Long story short, I have written a series of fitness books for a traditional publisher. They are a fun amusement for me at night. I&#x27;m pretty serious about fitness as a hobby and writing is a good outlet for that as well.<p>I also had a deal with my wife that when the kids got to a certain age, I could pursue my startup. They are approaching that age. I have been working on the prototype and should be ready to get in front of people in maybe a few months. I&#x27;m going to bootstrap as much as possible, though the nature of the venture requires I have a bit more capital than I can outlay myself.<p>Note: my venture has nothing to do with fitness so the overlap is zero.<p>My question is 1. would the books be seen as a negative by investors? I currently work in tech and get some pretty weird looks from people who know what I do on the side. I&#x27;m wondering if the same thing will happen when I sit down with potential investors. I&#x27;m sure it will come up in their due diligence. I&#x27;m wondering if I should address it directly or wait for it to come up. Obviously don&#x27;t want to be written off as &quot;a dumb jock&quot;.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
Kenzo99
This would be a plus for me. The fact that you've published books about
something you have a passion for shows that a) You can get shit done, and b)
You are organised and you can get shit done.

------
pg
No. I doubt they'd even notice.

